# Ryley at 4 months



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is the cutest picture i've ever seen . . don't know how you managed such a great shot!! What an adorable face! How much does he weigh, he looks quite small?


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Such a beautiful photo, very very cute


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Nanci,

Thank you, but I have to confess - I didn't get the shot! Was taken by a lovely, professional, lady photographer. I was getting so disappointed with the snapshots I was taking at home so I took him along for a shoot while he was still little. This was taken at the end of Jan so he's bigger now, at last weigh in he was around 7.5kg.

He does look much younger in the pic than he actually was at the time, guess it's the angle it was taken from?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OK . . now you have given me the "fever" for a professional shot, Sami is jet black and almost impossible to photograph due to dark color! Yet I want to capture that puppy face to always remember . . so will investigate that this week as he is 16 weeks already. He absolutely looks like a Ryley, you picked the perfect name, his markings are absolutely incredible, looks like a painting! Well worth the $ I'm sure!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Nanci said:


> OK . . now you have given me the "fever" for a professional shot, Sami is jet black and almost impossible to photograph due to dark color! Yet I want to capture that puppy face to always remember . . so will investigate that this week as he is 16 weeks already. He absolutely looks like a Ryley, you picked the perfect name, his markings are absolutely incredible, looks like a painting! Well worth the $ I'm sure!



I think so!  She did a lovely job. In fact, so good I ended up spending twice as much as I couldn't choose between them all (have another 4!). Good luck with your search for a photographer, will keep an eye open for pix of Sami


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG what a cute face,he is lovely.what a great shot.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need another puppy!!!!!! That is an adorable picture!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ryley sure is one cute pup - gorgeous photo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you worked out how to post a picture...it was worth the wait.
It was lovely to meet you both at the weekend.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is the most amazing puppy picture.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad you worked out how to post a picture...it was worth the wait.
> It was lovely to meet you both at the weekend.


Hello,

Was good to meet you two as well, hope you managed to wash off Betty's black boots!


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

What a fantastic picture. Pippa sends lots of puppy kisses to Ryley


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

avrildunseath said:


> What a fantastic picture. Pippa sends lots of puppy kisses to Ryley


Hello!

He scrubs up ok doesn't he? Haha - bit different from mucky pup on Saturday!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful picture!!!!!!! 

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryley is absolutely gorgeous. I just love his colouring. I haven't got poo number 1 yet but if I saw one in a litter like that I'd have to have one!! What am I like thinking of a second one already!


----------

